# Turing Programming Language



## dude12564 (Feb 11, 2012)

Just put this poll up to see how many of you know the programming language (For beginners) "Turing"


----------



## Disparia (Feb 17, 2012)

So... you going somewhere with this?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 17, 2012)

looks like a decent beginners programming language, as good as any other of those.

you are supposed to learn language concepts, like loops, functions and procedures, objects and classes, datatypes


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 17, 2012)

i would recommend python as a good beginners language. unlike turing, python is actually used in the real world.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 17, 2012)

VB.NET is what most schools/colleges/univercities start off on so I'd recommend diving into that with the Visual Basic Express edition of Visual Studio.  The .NET library carries over directly into C#, F#, C/C++, WPF, ASP, and Silverlight.


----------



## dude12564 (Feb 18, 2012)

Jizzler said:


> So... you going somewhere with this?



Kinda, not really. LOL.



W1zzard said:


> looks like a decent beginners programming language, as good as any other of those.
> 
> 
> you are supposed to learn language concepts, like loops, functions and procedures, objects and classes, datatypes



Yeah, they teach it over in Canada as Grade 10 Computer Studies, as an Open course to "interest" people in comp sci.



Easy Rhino said:


> i would recommend python as a good beginners language. unlike turing, python is actually used in the real world.



In Grade 11 (At my school) we do Python, and then in grade 12, we do Java, as well as android (soon).



FordGT90Concept said:


> VB.NET is what most schools/colleges/univercities start off on so I'd recommend diving into that with the Visual Basic Express edition of Visual Studio.  The .NET library carries over directly into C#, F#, C/C++, WPF, ASP, and Silverlight.



And then, Grade 12 Computer engineering, we learn C.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 18, 2012)

You learn c after java? Also google just released their own language called dart. Looks pretty simple.


----------



## dude12564 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, in grade 12, we have Comp Engineering, which teaches C, as well as Computer Science, which teaches Java.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 20, 2012)

that is pretty awesome for high school level. you must not live in the U.S. lol!


----------



## dude12564 (Feb 21, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> that is pretty awesome for high school level. you must not live in the U.S. lol!



Toronto !


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 21, 2012)

Im in your class dude


----------



## dude12564 (Feb 21, 2012)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> Im in your class dude



Yeah. I know.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 21, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> Yeah. I know.



Just making sure


----------



## pico9696 (Mar 4, 2012)

*~~~turing : Swtor class finder*

var alliance : real
var damage : real
var typed : real
var empire : string 
var republic : string
var ranged : string
var melee : string
var healing : string
var dps : string 
var tanking : string 
var mmo : real 



put " WELCOME TO THE ZARA CORPERATIONS #1 PROGRAM IN AMERICA! "

put " STAR WARS: THE OLD REPUBLIC CLASS FINDER " 

put " BY : MICHAEL ZARA , ANTHONY ZARA " 



put "                                            "



put " Are you new to MMO's? (Yes = 1, No = 2) ".. 
get mmo 

put "                                                 "


if mmo = 1 then put " Go SWTOR.com for a player guide, more specific details in class's and updates  for Star Wars The Old Republic. " 
end if

if mmo = 2 then put " You are a very cool kid then! As well you are a sexy beast! "
end if 



put "                                                            "



put " Do you want to play 1) Republic or 2) Empire? " .. 
get alliance 

put "                                                   "


if alliance = 1 then put "Republic"
end if 

if alliance = 2 then put "Empire"
end if 



put "                                               "



put "Do you perfer 1) ranged or 2) melee? " ..
get damage 


put  "                                               "


if damage = 1 then put "Ranged"
end if 

if damage = 2 then put "Melee"
end if



put "                                               "



put " Do you like 1) healing, 2) dps or 3) tanking ? " ..
get typed


put "                                                       "


if typed = 1 then put " Healing "
end if 

if typed = 2  then put " DPS"
end if 

if typed = 3 then put " Tanking "
end if



put "                                                 "




if alliance = 1 and damage = 1  and typed = 1 then put " The class you should play is the Jedi: sage, Smuggler: scoudrel  or Trooper: commando. FOR THE REPUBLIC!! " 
end if

if alliance = 1 and damage = 1  and typed = 2 then put " The class you should play is the Jedi: sage, Smuggler (either spec) or Trooper (either spec). FOR THE REPUBLIC!! "
end if

if alliance = 1  and damage = 1  and typed = 3 then put " The class you should play is the Trooper: vangaurd. FOR THE REPUBLIC!! "
end if

if alliance = 1 and damage = 2  and typed = 1 then put " There are no melee type healing classes, but as a Jedi: sage you can heal and weild a lightsabre. FOR THE REPUBLIC!! " 
end if

if alliance = 1 and damage = 2 and typed = 2 then put " The class you should play is the Jedi Knight (either spec) or Jedi: shadow. FOR THE REPUBLIC!! "
end if

if alliance = 1 and damage = 2 and typed = 3 then put " The class you should play is the Jedi: gaurdian or Jedi: shadow. FOR THE REPUBLIC!! " 
end if




if alliance = 2 and damage = 1 and typed = 1 then put " The class you should play is the Imperial: operative, sith: inquisitor or Bounty Hunter: mercanary. LONG LIVE THE EMPIRE!! " 
end if 

if alliance = 2 and damage = 1 and typed = 2 then put " The class you should play is the Bounty Hunter (either spec), Sith: inquisitor or impeial agent (either spec). LONG LIVE THE EMPIRE!! " 
end if

if alliance = 2 and damage = 1 and typed = 3 then put " The class you should play is the Bounty Hunter: powertech. LONG LIVE THE EMPIRE!! "
end if

if alliance = 2 and damage = 2 and typed = 1 then put " There are no melee healing classes, but as the Sith: inquistior you can heal and weild a lightsabre. LONG LIVE THE EMPIRE!! "
end if

if alliance = 2 and damage = 2 and typed = 2 then put " The class you should play is the Sith Warrior (either spec) or Sith: assasian. LONG LIVE THE EMPIRE!! "
end if

if alliance = 2 and damage = 2 and typed = 3 then put " The class you should play is the Sith: juggernaut or Sith: assasian. LONG LIVE THE EMPIRE!! "
end if 



put "                                                    "



put " THANK YOU FOR USING SWTOR CLASS IDENTIFIER. "

put "                                               "

put " ZARA COPERATIONS WILL KEEP BRINGING THE CONTENT, AS LONG AS WERE STILL SEXY!!! "


----------



## pico9696 (Mar 4, 2012)

use it, its sick


----------



## dude12564 (Mar 7, 2012)

pico9696 said:


> use it, its sick



You know turing?

Did you write that?


----------



## Dolph (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey Dude12564,
I live in London, Ontario .  We learned turing in grade 10 as well, but i grew up in a smaller town near Chatham Ontario, we did the comp sci, learned some CNC Mill and what not, but turing is a good start for programming when your learning new languages.  But you really need to get into the C languages, start off with plain c programming becuase its pure procedural programming, then when you move to java, you get the pure Object Oriented (True OO, unlike limitations of turing: although ive seen some rediculous things with turing).  I went to University Of Guelph for Programming, it was good, we did HEAVY amounts of C programming, and Java, but never touched C++ or .NET, with alitlte SQL so i have alot of troubleshooting and out of box thinking, but no real world languages.  Realising the lack of potentials from Univeristy Degree with no Co-op, i decided to go to Fanshawe in London.  Dude lol, they teach you whats important.  C++, .NET, SQL.  If you know these languages, SPECIFICALLY .net and sql, you will go far.

Im currently writing this post, working at Essex Energy Inc in Windsor for my First Coop, im doing c#, .net and silverlight(which will be dead in 2 years) and sql.  If you want a good start, to whats important for your career, and also what feels like the most practical programming you can do, do web development with .net, aspx c# and sql.  You will be extreamly prepared for employers, because let me tell you... employers could care less about turing and plain c programmers.  Now dont take that the wrong way, i know these are just steps, but when you feel comfortable with turing and vb, widen your gaze to the real world


----------



## vaynenick (Mar 25, 2012)

C# is very simple to learn , Object Oriented and learn from a single development environment (Visual Studio). For a beginner it is very easy to learn and moving to webprogramming also. Check this website for learn C# step by step from scratch.

http://csharp.net-informations.com

Vayne.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 27, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> Just put this poll up to see how many of you know the programming language (For beginners) "Turing"



I've written regular language expressions that are parse-able and runnable by a Turing machine, does that count?


----------



## dude12564 (Mar 28, 2012)

Dolph said:


> Hey Dude12564,
> I live in London, Ontario .  We learned turing in grade 10 as well, but i grew up in a smaller town near Chatham Ontario, we did the comp sci, learned some CNC Mill and what not, but turing is a good start for programming when your learning new languages.  But you really need to get into the C languages, start off with plain c programming becuase its pure procedural programming, then when you move to java, you get the pure Object Oriented (True OO, unlike limitations of turing: although ive seen some rediculous things with turing).  I went to University Of Guelph for Programming, it was good, we did HEAVY amounts of C programming, and Java, but never touched C++ or .NET, with alitlte SQL so i have alot of troubleshooting and out of box thinking, but no real world languages.  Realising the lack of potentials from Univeristy Degree with no Co-op, i decided to go to Fanshawe in London.  Dude lol, they teach you whats important.  C++, .NET, SQL.  If you know these languages, SPECIFICALLY .net and sql, you will go far.
> 
> Im currently writing this post, working at Essex Energy Inc in Windsor for my First Coop, im doing c#, .net and silverlight(which will be dead in 2 years) and sql.  If you want a good start, to whats important for your career, and also what feels like the most practical programming you can do, do web development with .net, aspx c# and sql.  You will be extreamly prepared for employers, because let me tell you... employers could care less about turing and plain c programmers.  Now dont take that the wrong way, i know these are just steps, but when you feel comfortable with turing and vb, widen your gaze to the real world



I'll keep this in mind, I hear almost no one knows about this language, purely educational i hear. Do you think learning Python / Java before C would help , or should I just go to C/C++/C# after?



vaynenick said:


> C# is very simple to learn , Object Oriented and learn from a single development environment (Visual Studio). For a beginner it is very easy to learn and moving to webprogramming also. Check this website for learn C# step by step from scratch.
> 
> http://csharp.net-informations.com
> 
> Vayne.



Thanks for the site! 



Aquinus said:


> I've written regular language expressions that are parse-able and runnable by a Turing machine, does that count?



You might have to change that into simplier english, this is my first year of programming.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 28, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> You might have to change that into simplier english, this is my first year of programming.



Sorry, I was just being a nerd. I was talking about the real Turing Machine: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Turing_machine

That is something you learn about when you take a computational theory-like course at a university or college. I don't actually know the programming language "Turing", but all languages are typically the same if they're complete. It just impacts how code is written and how it is implemented.

Before I went a university for my post-secondary education, in 11th grade I learned Visual Basic (which I've forgotten by now,) and in 12th I learned C++ and Java, but that was also about 6 years ago. Sounds like a good starting place, but honestly, I dislike Python. The syntax is messy imho, same with VB. The only non-c-like language that I've enjoyed is Ruby. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruby_(programming_language)


----------



## caleb (Mar 28, 2012)

God damn Tourings machine and retarded tricky questions on my first year of univ. Failed that exam 3 times and had to repeat a year lol.
Moron at "basic programming" gave us a multiple choice test with 60 questions scored +1 for correct,0 for no answer and -2 for incorrect answer.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 28, 2012)

caleb said:


> God damn Tourings machine and retarded tricky questions on my first year of univ. Failed that exam 3 times and had to repeat a year lol.
> Moron at "basic programming" gave us a multiple choice test with 60 questions scored +1 for correct,0 for no answer and -2 for incorrect answer.



That is rough, but it shouldn't be too hard for a basic programming course. What kind of questions where there?


----------



## caleb (Mar 28, 2012)

Tourings machine consist of... 
a) endless tape limited number of states 
b) limited tape endless states etc
..

A leaf is :
a) botanic term of part of tree (^^)
b) youngest part of tree structure
...

3454678 written in U2 with 4 bits for exponent and 6 for mantis is
a).....

The complexity of code [...] in On notation is...
a)


Some questions seem dumb from my current perspective but considering all other classes I had back then it was a really hard exam to get ready for. I found mathematical analysis easier to learn than this. Might be cause it was pure learn from book stuff and labs linked to the subject were very poor. Had to quit that univ and go do some lame bachelor degree instead. In my case I actually understood everything when I started working with real cases. After 2 years of work I came back to same Univ to finish it with a master engineer degree and highest possible grade lol.


----------

